# Gaggia Classic Descaling Regime?



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

I am looking for advice on what is a good regime for Descaling a Gaggia Classic in a very hard water area? I have a blanking disc to perform back flushing but is it a good idea to run descaler solution through from the reservoir as well? Is once a month a sensible frequency? Whats your usual procedure?

Thanks,


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Every 4-6 weeks I remove the shower screen and block and run a sachet of puly caffe (dissolved) in a full water tank through the machine. It takes about an hour. Best descaled cold so I dissolve the powder in a very small amount of boiling water and fill to the max line with filtered water. I run a load through the steam wand and the group head and then turn off for about 15 mins then repeat the process. I put the shower screen and block in a jug and let the solution from the machine and steam wand go into the jug to clean the screen and block too.

Once the solution is used up I clean the reservoir thoroughly and run about 3 litres of filtered through the machine and steam wand then pull a couple of shots and discard.


----------



## Mandheling (Sep 5, 2012)

MartinB said:


> Every 4-6 weeks I remove the shower screen and block and run a sachet of puly caffe (dissolved) in a full water tank through the machine.


I didn't think Puly Caff was a descaler although I might have missed something - do you mean Puly Baby?

I live in a very soft water area so overlooked descaling my machine properly until it started developing pressure problems and I was recommended Calcinet-H which worked like a charm but is probably a bit strong for regularly descaling a domestic machine... I use it exactly the same way as MartinB above except I descale once every 3-4 months.


----------

